# Dutchline and Freighttrain pitbulls?



## terminaor04 (Oct 24, 2007)

Is Dutchline a good bloodline? Freighttrain? I am looking for a blue pit with good temperment


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

terminaor04 said:


> Is Dutchline a good bloodline? Freighttrain? I am looking for a blue pit with good temperment


You mean Freighttrain Kennels right? Their bloodlines consist mainly of Watchdog and variants. I've never worked directly with them but I've spoke with them on the Watchdog boards and they seem like good folks.

They're very active in the Watchdog Army and they've been around for a while. If Watchdog blood is what you are after I'm sure they can help you.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Try www.pbrc.net


----------



## FREIGHTTRAINKENNELS (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Dr. Sven.

I didn't know you frequented this forum. Pretty informative...

Well, Dutchline is the line of APBT that I aspire to create. I am in the initial stages and know that I have a long way to go. My "line" consists of WATCHDOG, HUGHZEES, WINEGARNERS, AND CHAOS Bloodlines. All the latter are the "variants" of the original WATCHDOG line. However, with all the planned selective breeding I have coming up in the next few years and good representation on the show circuit, I'm sure DUTCHLINE attainable.


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

FREIGHTTRAINKENNELS said:


> Hey Dr. Sven.
> 
> I didn't know you frequented this forum. Pretty informative...
> 
> Well, Dutchline is the line of APBT that I aspire to create. I am in the initial stages and know that I have a long way to go. My "line" consists of WATCHDOG, HUGHZEES, WINEGARNERS, AND CHAOS Bloodlines. All the latter are the "variants" of the original WATCHDOG line. However, with all the planned selective breeding I have coming up in the next few years and good representation on the show circuit, I'm sure DUTCHLINE attainable.


Good to see you on here as well! Yes, there is a ton of great info on this site. Hope you didn't mind my first reply  
I just posted some new pics of Mac on the Army board. Let me know what you think.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't know about them.... im mostly into gotti and gaff....

but don't buy a dog just for its color... a lot of people breed these "rare" blues but I see blues up for adoption now they aren't rare there are a ton of them.... when you buy a dog buy for temper and health.... bloodline is another thing in consideration but color should be the last thing on your mind.... yea the blue is pretty I own a few... but my first thoughts are temper health and bloodline then I think about color....:thumbsup:


----------

